# Aerial view on back up camera



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

I believe this has been discussed over the years but I am quite surprised that an aerial view for the backup camera isn't available. The technology has been out for years. Any one have thoughts on why they haven't done it? I've heard that due to the orientation of the AP cameras (front facing), it can't be done but many people have disagreed with this notion. I imagine with all of the cameras on board they'd be able to stitch an aerial image together. Thoughts?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What do you mean by "aerial view"?


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

See the image below


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

He means the 360° parking view.


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

I don't think the forward cameras are positioned in such a way to make top-down view work. I believe a nose camera would be needed.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

That feature is amazing. I agree it would be great to have it on the Model 3.
From what I heard, there is also a patent problem. One manufacturer have a patent for that, and Tesla does not want to pay license for it.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Most of the cameras are not active. Only recently were 2 more cameras turned on for a total of 4 cameras active but the 2 new cameras are only working in shadow mode.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Elon has tweeted promise that we will get this feature eventually.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Elon has tweeted promise that we will get this feature eventually.


Hope so, but as stated above, there are no cameras besides the main AP camera in the front half of the car. The sidemarker/turn signal cams point backward, and there's no nose cam.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2018)

AP 2.0 side cameras are not looking down (except rear camera). Useful 360 view is not possible.
Wishful thinking doesn't work here.

I don't find 360 view super useful for regular parking, ultrasonic sensors are sufficient
But it is useful for parking near side curb and wheel damage prevention


----------

